# How to organize photos?



## pinfeather (Nov 12, 2006)

We are downsizing our home to move off-grid to a small cabin in the spring. We are either organizing, tossing, or selling all of our stuff. When my boys were young (or still at home) I took tons of photos. I put many of them in those old magnetic albums and now have to take them out. Along with this I have apprx four paper boxes of loose photos. My plan is to go through all the pictures and throw out all the not-so-good ones. Any ideas on how I should organize them after that? I'd like to get them into albums, but may not be able to do that before spring.


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

I love the photo storage boxes, because they are small and easily stacked - plus you can label the front and use index cards inside to sort by person or event. I found them at Shopko on clearance for $1.

Another option is manilla envelopes. If you are only storing through the winter, this should keep them from getting damaged - not a long term solution though.


----------

